# figs



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

our figs have really showed out this year. i have put up the standard jams and preserves. looking for something different to try .anybody have any suggestions and /or recipes you would like to share?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

They are pretty good dehydrated. Really sweet, but kinda chewy. Just half them and dry away.

Also, toss a few on the grill next time it's fired up. Don't char 'em, but gently grill them. Man, are they good and so sweet! We were surprised at the flavor.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

here in WV. my fig tree is really loaded this year and i plan to can as much as i can too


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

fig conserve[makes about 4 half-pints]
2 pounds figs
3 quarts boiling water
1/2 pound raisins
juice of 1 lemon
1 orange
3 cups sugar
1/2 cup chopped pecans

use fresh firm ripe figs.wash figs and place them in a large baking pan. cover with boiling water and let stand 5 minutes.drain and rinse in clean,cold water. cut figs and raisins in small pieces and place in a large thick-bottom saucepan.add lemon juice.wash and peel orange,remove white membrane under peel,and cut peel into thin strips. slice orange pulp and remove membranes.add orane peel,pulp and sugar to fig mixture.heat slowly to a boil ,stirring to dissolve sugar.then,increase heat and boil rapidly until mixture is thick and somewhat transparent,about 1 hour.add pecans the last 5 minutes of cooking.fill hot jars immediately with conserve,leaving 1/4 inch headspace.remove air bubbles.wipe jar rims and adjust lids.
process in boiling water-bath canner
half-pints,5 minutes
pints,10 minutes
[you can use 1 quart canned figs in place of fresh figs.canned figs will not need to be soaked in boiling water.you can also double the recipe.


----------

